# Mesh



## MantisNation (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone know if there's a metal(ish) kind of mesh that can be purchased that fruit flies actually cant escape from??


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 2, 2008)

I would imagine your local hardware store would be happy to hook you up with the appropriate mesh.

I prefer the poly-fiber lids that fit 32 ounce delicups.


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2008)

Peter said:


> I would imagine your local hardware store would be happy to hook you up with the appropriate mesh.I prefer the poly-fiber lids that fit 32 ounce delicups.


+1


----------



## MantisNation (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.

I love those containers as well, however I was inquiring about the mesh because I wanted 2 make my own cage to house a group of mantids together, with a good amount of space.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 2, 2008)

I bought a roll of aluminum screening for about $7.00 from Farm &amp; Fleet (a hardware/lawn &amp; garden type store), that I've been making some custom containers with. I've found the smallest Melanogasters can get through it, but it's not too bad. Lots stay inside too. I haven't had any of the D. Hydei escape through mine. That roll is enough to last me forever, I'm sure! Good luck on your habitat.


----------



## MantisNation (Nov 2, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> I bought a roll of aluminum screening for about $7.00 from Farm &amp; Fleet (a hardware/lawn &amp; garden type store), that I've been making some custom containers with. I've found the smallest Melanogasters can get through it, but it's not too bad. Lots stay inside too. I haven't had any of the D. Hydei escape through mine. That roll is enough to last me forever, I'm sure! Good luck on your habitat.


Thank you. I'm going to be working with D. Melanogaster, but I'll still give it a try. I'll stop at my local Home Depot today and search in the gardening section for Aluminum screening, or any other meshy materials.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 2, 2008)

MantisNation said:


> Thank you. I'm going to be working with D. Melanogaster, but I'll still give it a try. I'll stop at my local Home Depot today and search in the gardening section for Aluminum screening, or any other meshy materials.


They had fiberglass screening too which was lighter weight. Couldn't really see to tell the difference in the hole sizes. But I chose the aluminum as I was making a custom tub for my crickets, and while doing research on making it I saw several warnings to get the aluminum over fiberglass, as the crickets can apparently chew through the fiberglass screen. Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the no see em screen that is used for tiny nats and things on my site. it is fiberglass though but I do have some plastic screen that is really great too. :}


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 25, 2008)

MantisNation said:


> Anyone know if there's a metal(ish) kind of mesh that can be purchased that fruit flies actually cant escape from??


I believe I have seen some somewhere. You should try a large hardwear store. Have you ever tried "cheese cloth"?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that I've been using the aluminum screening for a longer period of time.... both the D. Hydei and D. melanogaster can get through it. It does keep them contained to some extent, but if they want out... they've been getting out! I went back and hot glued a layer of organza fabric (very sheer, can get at the fabric store) over the screening for the containers I'm using ff's in now. Those little buggers... they even crawl right out of tiny ventilation holes I'd poked in soft plastic with an ice pick or compass point. Have stopped doing that to my containers now! The organza does hold them all in, but it's not rigid or stable like screening, and you have to hot glue the edges or it frays. But it takes hot glue well, and it's great for areas in which you need something flexible and don't need additional support. It seems to provide enough ventilation so far.


----------

